# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Мультфильмы, Anime >  Кому какие Аниме нравятся?

## Stych

Я то вообще не поклонник Аниме. Особенно сериалов. Из них посмотрел только Аватар, и то потому что там много здорового юмора)). А так вообще люблю посмотреть целые мульты, которые как фильмы по 1,5 часа идут. И что бы были с графоном таким классным компьтерным, что бы волосы по волосинке были видны)). Недавно Яблочное семя 2 посмотрел. Прикольное довольно. Только вот первую часть надо найти еще посмотреть))

----------


## Vanya

был муви такой старый "принцесса мононоке", ну чем-то интересен был..немножко)) а остальное не нравицца ничо)

----------


## Sanych

Я не помню название, но смотрел помню действительно классный по ОРТ показывали. И конечно, когда мульт сделан как фильм, а в некоторых моментах даже не отличить от настоящего, это класс. Ну а так, как попадётся то посмотреть могу, специально не исчу.

----------


## Mitrej

А я смотрю и аниме сериалы и полнометражные.
Предпочитаю жанры: фантастика, фэнтези, приключения, меха, боевые искусства.

----------


## MOHAPX

Знаете ли подсел однажды МОНАРХ на покемонов, конкретно подсел (даж дрался по этому поводу), но после закрытия сериала невзлюбил аниме за вот это видео, вот эти глаза, полеты хрен знает хде, за японский язык без перевода или с субтитрами, за эмоциональность и тд и тп.

----------


## RixAlex

Я уже пересмотрел огромную кучу всяких аниме. На данный момент любимое Fate/Stay Night. советую посмотреть Kanon, хоть сам ещё посмотрел только половину, но лучше я пока ничего не видел. если у кого есть или знает где его можно скачать подскажите пожалуйста, мечтаю досмотреть но найти нигде не могу
НЯ!!!

----------


## RixAlex

Если у вас есть аниме давайте делиться. У меня самого разное есть. говорите что надо, будем искать

----------


## RixAlex

Если нужны картинки, клипы или сами аниме то говорите

----------


## Mitrej

*RixAlex* ты что мою подпись не видел?

----------


## Laison

Хелсинг Саня это круто )))
НА Animeplus.bu (гость) можешь глянуть ,какие там фотки )

----------


## Asteriks

Захотелось узнать, почему такая популярность у аниме. И вот что узнала.

*Аниме* от англ. *animation* — *анимация* — *японская анимация.* В отличие от анимации других стран, предназначаемой в основном для просмотра детьми, бо́льшая часть выпускаемого аниме _рассчитана на подростковую и взрослую аудитории_, и во многом за счёт этого *имеет высокую популярность в мире.* Аниме часто (но не всегда) отличается характерной манерой отрисовки персонажей и фонов. Издаётся в форме телевизионных сериалов, а также фильмов, распространяемых на видеоносителях или предназначенных для кинопоказа. Сюжеты могут описывать множество персонажей, отличаться разнообразием мест и эпох, жанров и стилей.
Сегодня аниме представляет собой уникальный культурный пласт, объединяющий как _сериалы для детей_ — аниме в его изначальном понимании, так и _подростковые произведения_, зачастую, достаточно серьёзные и для просмотра взрослыми и даже _полноценное «взрослое» аниме_. В отдельное направление выделились *хентай* — аниме порнографической направленности, *яой* и юри — аниме, повествующее об отношениях (как правило романтических) между людьми _одного пола_ — мужчинами либо женщинами соответственно. Аниме имеет множество видов и не ограничивается какой либо одной возрастной категорией...

----------


## Pasha_49

Любые с нормальным смыслом и красивые. Смотрю из-за сюжета, просто затягивает, и могут нарисовать мимику так, как актёры не сыграют. Это не мультики, смотрю как кино. Смотрю года 3 уже, раньше не понимал, пока не посмотрел первый раз.

----------


## Максик

Мне тоже многие аниме нравятся... Но в особенности я люблю Эльфийскую песню. Саветую посотреть тем, кто не сатрел! :diablo:

----------


## Pasha_49

> Мне тоже многие аниме нравятся... Но в особенности я люблю Эльфийскую песню. Саветую посотреть тем, кто не сатрел! :diablo:


Смотрел, хорошая анимешка. тоже советую посмотреть, новичкам понравится. Ещё нравится GTO, Death Note, bleach, fma, это что на первых местах, есть ещё много чего другого что понравилось

----------


## BiZ111

Нравится во-первых, без азиатских уродов с большими глазами. Во-вторых, без чрезмерно сопливого сюжета. Ещё не люблю аниме, нарисованное, словно, простите, педофилами: маленькие девочки в еле прикрывающих плаьтицах...

Сюжет не обязательно нужен замудрый, чтобы мне понравиться. Для этого есть книги и фильмы.

----------


## HARON

Есть что-то хорошее в советских мультиках,которые всякие уроды переименовывают в отвратительное слово "аниме"!

Что, не хватает словарного запаса в "великом и могучем"?!!!

----------


## BiZ111

Ой, забыл. Обожаю *хентай*!!!  Желательно, максимально откровенный и высокого качества картинки.

----------


## HARON

> Ой, забыл. Обожаю *хентай*!!!  Желательно, максимально откровенный и высокого качества картинки.


Предпочитаю реализм!!!:laugh1:

----------


## BiZ111

> Предпочитаю реализм!!!:laugh1:


Нравятся ещё мультфимы от студии Дибли. Звук у них просто на ацкой высоте p:

*А про реализм не трави душу *

----------


## PatR!oT

обажаю просто если начинаю смотреть , то меня не оторвать , посморел клеймор очень понравилось ))))
жду продолжения ))))

----------


## Mouse

Трудно сказать что именно, т.к. пересмотрел более терабайта. Не понравилось только парочка, без сюжета и слишком много клише

----------

